# WD40 & rust-prevention



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

My dad wanted me to make this thread as he was angry about me putting WD40 on treble hooks to prevent rust. I have found from my own experience the effect on fish is negligible, and that WD40'd lures still work fine. Yet my dad thinks that it has a powerful smell and is therefore a fish deterant. So, what do you all think of WD40 on a lure? Not an issue or a major mistake?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Some folks use it as a stimulant.. I think it actually contains fish oil.

Not sure how well it works.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

RekFix said:


> Some folks use it as a stimulant.. I think it actually contains fish oil.
> 
> Not sure how well it works.


Never thought anyone would use it a a stimulant. From a bit of research it turns out that the theory that it contains fish oil is a myth - as is the belief that it can cure arthritis. It is a potential carcinogen, and actually petroleum based.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Link to an analysis of its contents: http://www.wired.com/science/discoverie ... hatsinside
It's not exactly natural stuff, so I wouldn't be using it lures in case the fish dislike the smell. Red suggested using cooking spray. Personally I wash and dry my lures in fresh water and they're fine.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

I find that fresh water alone won't stop/remove rust, what I generally do is WD40 hooks then rinse them off or dry them. I have heard of people using olive and tuna oil to prevent rust - not sure how effective tuna oil is at rust prevention, but it would certainly be an attractant.
I agree it certainly isn't natural stuff.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

That's what I thought, just wash it off or give it a swim and then it's not a problem.
Anyway, thanks all for the feedback


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

EITHER USE FISHOILINE (fishoil) or lanolin based products


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Just keep a jar of olive oil next to where you rinse off. Dip your hooks in after a fish/wash and all is good. I know of a couple of blokes who were spraying their soft plastics with wd as an attractant. They didn't do any better or worse than any others. I'm on the fence.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

CLJB said:


> I find that fresh water alone won't stop/remove rust, what I generally do is WD40 hooks then rinse them off or dry them. I have heard of people using olive and tuna oil to prevent rust - *not sure how effective tuna oil is at rust prevention*, but it would certainly be an attractant.
> I agree it certainly isn't natural stuff.


Ever seen a rusty tuna?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

spork said:


> CLJB said:
> 
> 
> > I find that fresh water alone won't stop/remove rust, what I generally do is WD40 hooks then rinse them off or dry them. I have heard of people using olive and tuna oil to prevent rust - *not sure how effective tuna oil is at rust prevention*, but it would certainly be an attractant.
> ...


Once, in Amsterdam....


----------

